# things to do in Calais



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Not really touring France but thinking of having a day trip over in the car. Been to and through Calais too many times to count but only ever stopped to shop and park up to wait for ferry. My question is " what else is there to do in Calais regarding sight seeing or places of interest"? Don't want to go too far as it is only a day trip!!!!
Any (sensible) suggestions gratefully accepted.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

charlieivan said:


> Not really touring France but thinking of having a day trip over in the car. Been to and through Calais too many times to count but only ever stopped to shop and park up to wait for ferry. My question is " what else is there to do in Calais regarding sight seeing or places of interest"? Don't want to go too far as it is only a day trip!!!!
> Any (sensible) suggestions gratefully accepted.


 WW2 bunker in town near the railway station. WW2 V2 factory about 1/2 hr drive away. If you like shopping Cite of Europe shopping centre. Any Hotel will have lots of flyers for local attractions


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for above. I don't really want shopping as that is about all we ever seem to have done every time we have been to Calais!!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya,

Theres some suggestions here...

http://www.calais.com/v/attractions/

Pete


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I must admit, with some of the low cost day return deals on the ferries and Eurotunnel, I could also be tempted.

Quite a bit of info here:

http://www.calais-guide.co.uk/sights.html

http://www.calais.com/


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have a read through this recent thread:

Attractions close to Calais


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This should give you some ideas - www.theotherside.co.uk/


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

It has a superb beach, wrong time of year though :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Calais*

Go to the aire on the seafront (Digue Gaston berthe) either get your frits at the Frits Du Nations on the front of the car park, V good. V cheap. Better still, if you want a real treat go to the back of the car park near the entrance to the air, Au Cote Du Argent, which you can see from the frits shop. Probably one of the best restaurants on France, certainly the best in Calais. Not cheap, lunch for two with wine e100 or so but you won't regret it if you appreciate fine food.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Calais*



iandsm said:


> Go to the aire on the seafront (Digue Gaston berthe) either get your frits at the Frits Du Nations on the front of the car park, V good. V cheap. Better still, if you want a real treat go to the back of the car park near the entrance to the air, Au Cote Du Argent, which you can see from the frits shop. Probably one of the best restaurants on France, certainly the best in Calais. Not cheap, lunch for two with wine e100 or so but you won't regret it if you appreciate fine food.


Yes, Cote D'argent is a real treat, we try to have a meal in there either starting or finishing our holidays.

I would also suggest a trip along the coastal road towards Boulogne. Park up & walk up to Cap Blanc Nez


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, the WW2 bunker is very interesting, as is the town hall. It's been done up since we were there, but we were very lucky to have one of the staff show us round, in the company of a French family who added their own anecdotes; not sure if it was a one off. 

There's a free Navette bus runs very frequently, on a circular route, and it's interesting just to do that, then get off the next time somewhere that took your fancy. 

Mind you, when we tried to stay on, he put us off at the last stop where he sat for a breather, but we had to walk to the next stop where he picked us up again!


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

blockhouse at eperlecques, la coupole, canadien memorial at vimy ridge (take trip in the tunnels), new branch of the louvre at Lens, old town walls in boulogne, nausicaa in boulogne


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for response, plenty of options there. We usually do stop by the aire and either have a meal out or sometimes just something from the frites cabins before heading off to the ferry carpark ready for an early crossing. We used to stay on the aire but found the ferry carpark more convenient, and cheaper!!!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

theres bicyle hire now outside the aire (opposite the boulangerie) if you fancied a ride round for a bit.
Phill


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Blockhouse at Eperlecques

35 mins away. It is an intersting visit for a couple of hours.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

billym said:


> Blockhouse at Eperlecques
> 
> 35 mins away. It is an intersting visit for a couple of hours.


After wandering around this place for an hour or so, you really do get the impression that Adolph really really didn't like us and had ideas of just wiping us out.

Has anyone overnighted in the car park there? It looks an ideal place.


----------

